# Beman Hunter Junior Arrows - spine, gpi??



## kwood

Anyone use the Beman Hunter Junior's?
Anyone know what the spine and/or grain is on the Beman ICS Hunter Jrs? 
All it says on the shaft is DO NOT USE IN BOWS LESS THAN 40#. 

Wondering what the deal is on these. I think I may have seen somewhere that they were 7.2gpi. 
They seem like 500 or 600, -- they seem like a regular arrow, except for shorter out of the box. They also seem like a pretty normal (not ultralite) weight.
Just figured IF they are, NO REASON I couldn't use them for shooting around in the woods and at squirrels and such, if I cut them to 24" even though I shoot 52#. 

Is the UNDER 40# BOWS ONLY!!!! just a marketing gimmick to get people to spend more $$ on arrows? 
Or are they say, rejected Beman ICS 500's that didn't meet the straightness/spine consistency specs that they then sell as a kids arrow? 

Anyway, I can't find the spine/gpi info on Beman's site, nor can any of the proshop guys answer this. Personally, even if I were setting someone up who was <40#, no WAY would I have them suggest an arrow I don't know the gpi/spine of. That seems ludicrous but maybe I'm just OCD. 

I have my theories on these...now let's hear yours.


----------



## bow up

That's a good question ! I pulled up Bass Pro and Keystone which they both show 7.3 gpi . Neither sight shows what spine they are. I assume they would be a 500 spine . I shoot Victory Vforce 500's and they are 7.2 gpi. I hope this helped .


----------



## kwood

Yeah I have Beman ICS hunter 500's right now and they seem .... remarkably similar besides the crest and lack of info.


----------



## kwood

I bought a 6-pak of these and as far as I can tell they ARE the same arrows as my Hunter .500s. 
My guess is that they are held to lower QC standards than the ICS Hunter 500s or something.

Great arrow for the $$


----------



## ChuckA84

These arrows are for bows UNDER 40 pounds. They say that they are for bows UP TO 40 pounds. The weight is 7.3 gpi. Please stop shooting these arrows from your 52# bow as it may be dangerous. http://www.beman.com/products/product/70

Furthermore my girlfriend had a half dozen of these arrows and I could not get them to tune at all with her whisker biscuit. They had a high right tear no matter what. They were cut to 25" and being shot from about 35 pounds draw. I then ordered her some Gold Tip Ultralight Entrada 600's, cut to the same length and fitted with blazer vanes and had them tuned shooting bullet holes within a few shots. The entrada's weight is 5.7 gpi and the extra speed and reduced pin gap was well worth it. I only paid around $80 shipped for a dozen of the entrada's with the tiger blazers cut to length and inserts glued in from www.bowproshop.com in the custom made arrows section


----------



## kwood

Chuck, 
It makes sense that they would have a high right tear with a 35# draw at 25" if they are as stiff as I presumed they would to be. The fact that you are getting a high right tear with her setup seems to support the fact that they are in fact not spined or constructed precisely for the under 40# bows at short "junior" draw lengths. 
At 25" These babies shot very similar to other 7.2gpi .500 spine arrows I own. All the specs available look almost identical. 

My theory is that they are in fact Beman Hunters that the company does not want to spend the extra $$$ to actually make suitable for a smaller shooter, they want to put "UNDER 40# ONLY" on a smaller adult arrow and mark em down to $35 and corner the Jr. Market with a pretty good product, and have the rest of us fork over an extra $30/dz for the same arrow that is all the sudden "OK" for us to shoot.

For someone like me, who is shooting the arrows pretty short, the arrow has plenty of mass. These arrows are ridiculously durable. In fact my little sister got a clean pass-thru on the recycle bin the other day (inadvertently, lol - her first day shooting) and the arrow was rock solid unscathed. No burrs, nothing caught on the cotton ball.

I really would like someone to spine test these.

I just don't think there is a way the arrows would be different in any material way. It does not seem to make economical sense for a company to manufacture what appears to be a similar product (weight, etc.) and have there be something different about it that makes it unsafe to launch out of a >40# bow. It would be easier to just make the same damn arrow, badge it with somehting else, and price discriminate more efficiently. It would also be easier to make the same arrow but hold it to less rigid straightness and spine consistency requriements, making it cheaper to manufacture. 

Until then, I will go by work = force * distance, and my 50#*24" is about the same amount of work into the arrow as 40#*30". 
FTR, my 7.2gpi, 600 spine Easton Axis fly and group awesome -- and they feel buttery soft compared to my .500s/BemanJrs.


----------



## ChuckA84

Hmm, you may be right and they may very well be .500 spine arrows. I thought I remembered seeing a post on AT where someone contacted Beman and was told that the spine for the hunter jr arrows was .650. I might be wrong and the person who posted might be wrong, or Beman might be looking to save money and saying that they are .650 when they are really just a cut down version of their .500's (wouldn't surprise much of anyone). Can't see any other reason why they would say that the arrows are only good for 40# draw if they are actually .500 spine.


----------



## bravefeather

i think they are lighter for sure out of my 40# bear recurve they are pretty good but they are cut at 29" with 125 grain heads drawn to 26" my 500 ics carbons seem stiffer but hit like a missile maybe the 3" feathers could be screwing with me but they seem to be alright i would not go over 40# at 28" with these i tried to spine them they seem to around 500 with 2# weight 26" span right at 1/2" deflection but im not sure they may use a different method to calculate the spine than the oldtimers maybe someone else can shed some light on this


----------



## bravefeather

At second thought they shoot ok but they are stiffer than that not sure but the ones i have are not 500 they are a little less than 1/2" deflection but i only have a homemade spine tester. hope to find some better spined arrows someday soon but they are cheap witch is good so there you go.


----------

